# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista Mag Lari - La vanguardia

## Oriol.Somnia

Aprovecho que en estos dias esta tan de moda el Mag Lari en el foro, para colgaros una entrevista que aparece hoy en la contra de La Vanguardia.


Tengo 35 años. Nací en Barcelona y vivo en Tàrrega con Miquel, mi compañero. No tengo hijos. Soy ilusionista. Creo que soy más bien de izquierdas. Soy un católico disgustado con la Iglesia. Lo triste de ser mago es que acabas conociendo los trucos de los números de magia

*Puede hacerme desaparecer? 

*Sí.  *

Ja. 

*Al principio de mis espectáculos hago aparecer a mis dos ayudantes ¡hop! ¡hop!, y al final los hago desaparecer. 

*¿Desde cuándo hace estas cosas? 

*De niño necesitaba llamar la atención, ¡y con los juegos de manos lo conseguía! Pasé por la caja de Magia Borrás, claro... Y por serrar un madelman por la mitad, pobre. 

*¿Tuvo maestros?* 

Un libro de Juan Tamariz - Secretos de Magia Potagia-que mis padres me regalaron a los 14 años. Me gustaba verle por la tele, como a Màgic Andreu y David Copperfield. 

*¿Quién es su mago favorito? 

*La magia me interesa como medio para dar espectáculo: eso es lo que busco. En ese sentido, Copperfield es el más espectacular. 

*¿Algún número en particular? 

*Uno en que Copperfield sale volando del escenario, a pelo. Volando, entra en una urna transparente, le tapan..., ¡y él sigue volando! Está en YouTube. Es maravilloso. 

*¿Cómo lo hace Copperfield?* 

Qué pena que con los años acabo sabiendo los trucos... ¡Eso es lo triste de ser mago! 

*¿Podría volar usted también?* 

 Sé cómo se hace..., pero no dispongo de medios técnicos. Prefiero crear otras ilusiones. Eso es la magia: crear ilusiones. 

*Lo peor, pues, es que se vea la trampa...* 

Sí, pero como yo hago magia cómica, disimulo diciendo que era un gag... 

*¿Qué tiene su magia que la distinga?* 

Es muy teatral, visual, con ritmo, impactos, escenografía atractiva, esteticista... ¡Influencia de mi fascinación por Michael Jackson!: sus espectáculos eran tan mágicos... 

*¿Hasta qué punto adora usted a Michael Jackson?* 

Hasta el frikismo. ¡Yo soy un friki de la magia de Michael Jackson! 

*¿Qué encuentra en Michael Jackson? 

*A los 14 años mi hermana mayor me regaló la casete de Bad,y me atrapó su magia, su misterio, su glamur... Incluso sus operaciones estéticas son parte de su magia. 

*Ahora ya no está entre nosotros...* 

Pero no hay día en que no piense en él. Cada mañana entro en internet, leo alguna noticia sobre Michael Jackson, alguna subasta... 

*¿Ha adquirido muchas cosas de él?* 

¡Tengo una habitación sólo para él! 

*¿Qué pieza es la más querida?* 

Una chaqueta que lució con 14 años, en los Jackson Five. Y otra chaqueta blanca, preciosa, cubierta de pedrería... ¡Ya ve, tengo en mi casa una porción de la historia de la música del siglo XX! 

*¿Qué pieza le gustaría tener?* 

 Un guante de brillantes. Como el que lució en los Grammy de 1984. Si lo tuviese, ¡me haría enterrar con él puesto! 

*Está usted fatal...* 

 Es lo que tiene ser un friki. 

*¿Qué más acoge en su templo a Jacko?* 

Todos sus discos y en ediciones diversas, entradas de conciertos, letras autógrafas de canciones, contratos firmados, gafas de sol, dibujos salidos de su mano, cartillas de sanidad, sombreros, cinturones, un box de gira, discos de platino, una guitarra eléctrica, un frasco de colonia de jazmín... 

*¿Qué valor de mercado tiene hoy eso? 

*Una pieza que en internet se vendía a 5.000 dólares un día antes de su muerte, al día siguiente se vendía por 35.000... ¡Yo no subastaría mi colección por un precio de salida inferior a 500.000 dólares! 

*¿En qué ocasión estuvo usted más cerca de su ídolo?* 

 El 21 de abril del 2009: ¡ese día le toqué! 

*¿Cómo fue?* 

Me aposté en la entrada de su casa alquilada en Beverly Hills, y llegó en un jeep de cristales tintados. Al llegar a mi lado, bajó la ventanilla, sacó la mano: se la estreché, caliente y huesuda. Me dijo: "I love you...". 

*Flotaría usted...* 

Como un zombi, seguí al coche entrando en la finca. Él bajó, le hice el gesto de firmar un autógrafo, le di a su guardaespaldas mi bolígrafo..., ¡y al rato salió con una foto dedicada! El bolígrafo - de la Diputación de Lleida, de mi novio-se quedó dentro para siempre... Yo era feliz: ¡ya podía morirme! 

*Sólo dos meses después, moría él.* 

 Lloré mucho: era como si hubiese muerto un amigo personal muy querido. Desgarrado e inconsolable, volé a Los Ángeles...

*¿Al funeral?* 

Sí, pero volé sin entrada, sólo por impulso: ¡tenía que ir! Un mexicano a quien le tocó entrada en el sorteo, pero que no llegaba a tiempo, la revendió por internet, y un amigo me la compró: la imprimí en una biblioteca pública ¡y pude entrar en el funeral! 

*¿Se puede hoy visitar la tumba de Michael Jackson?* 

No: está custodiada. ¡Qué injusto! No podemos llevarle flores. ¿Qué temen? ¡No vamos a llevarnos el cuerpo de Michael Jackson...! 

*No sé, no sé...* 

 Siempre fue un niño medio secuestrado... 

*¿Con demasiada afición a los niños?* 

 Desprevenido, ingenuo y confiado en exceso, dio pie a malas interpretaciones... 

*Si aquel día hubiese podido hablar con Michael Jackson, ¿qué le hubiese dicho?* 

Que me dejase colaborar en el diseño de sus espectáculos. Él gustaba de la colaboración de magos, y yo le hubiese diseñado una espectacular aparición al principio y una desaparición al final: Michael Jackson ascendería a los cielos como Jesucristo...


Saludos!

----------


## Ming

> *Está usted fatal...*


Jajajaj  :Rofl:  jajaja

----------


## karvis

No se si sera la entrevista entera esta que has puesto, pero aqui parece el manager de Jackson,

el periodista, en cuanto descubre que le gusta, solo le pegunta cosas de el,

vaya..

 :Smile1:

----------


## Oriol.Somnia

> No se si sera la entrevista entera esta que has puesto, pero aqui parece el manager de Jackson,
> 
> el periodista, en cuanto descubre que le gusta, solo le pegunta cosas de el,
> 
> vaya..


Aquí la puedes ver karvis: http://www.lavanguardia.es/free/edic...823806629.html

Le preguntan tanto por Michael Jackson porque ha sacado un libro titulado "_la màgia de Michael Jackson_" cuyos beneficios seran para una ONG que ayuda a niños con cáncer.

Saludos!

----------


## karvis

Ay Dios mío,

que ignorante soy, perdon.

 :Smile1:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Hay mucha gente que lo haría todo para conseguir qualquier cosa de Micheal Jackson.

Esta entrevista es muy interesante pero creo exagerado que se vendan entradas para ir en un entierro.

----------


## Javi Drama

> *¿Podría volar usted también?* 
> 
> Sé cómo se hace..., pero no dispongo de medios técnicos. Prefiero crear otras ilusiones. Eso es la magia: crear ilusiones.


Francamente es que al centrarse tanto en la figura, o mejor dicho la devoción de Lari por "Jacko" puede pasarse por alto facilmente esta respuesta...que para mi contiene una importante dosis de realidad y revelación (para meter más puya al otro hilo de buenafuente :P).

Valoración del aporte...escasa, pero estoy malillo cof cof cof (es gripe B...que yo no tengo clase ni nada para tener gripe A xD)

----------


## Iban

Jajajajaja... ¡Mald, no seas cizañero, y tomate una couldina, que nos estás llenado esto de virus!

----------


## Javi Drama

Nah hombre Iban si lo que me ha movido realmente a postear eso es que comparto al 110% la respuesta y casualmente hace unas semanas (que puede que sean meses porque ultimamente el tiempo como que no lo controlo mucho, compadeceos de los que tenemos "memoria selectiva" xD) hablamos de eso mismo unos cuantos...eso si "magos" no para los oidos de cualquiera :P

Una lastima que la entrevista se centre en Michael Jackson, con esa respuesta el Señor Lari ha ganado enteros ante mis ojos.

PxDx soy mal enfermo, ya estoy vestido para ir medio a currar...eso si...a Dios pongo por testigo que a la primera "tos" me vuelvo para casa xD. Si...miento vilmente la semana que viene pillo vacaciones y quiero pillar un libro que tengo ganas de leer y necesito una excusa para salir de la cama xD.

----------

